# flames out of exhaust



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

i was at a track day meeting at anglesy the other day and seen a few skylines with some sort of kits that throws flames out of the exhaust on gearchange does any one no how this is done also can they be bought for the r35 ? can it cause any damage ??


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

They're not using kits.

It's caused by unburnt fuel igniting on the over run - like down changing gears for example.

I'm pretty sure a standard R35 won't pop too many flames due to the "safe" mapping from the factory, plus having the cats.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

You will need a remap to produce "anti lag" and a decat pipe to get flames and pops and bangs. The only down side I have heard is that it MAY harm your turbos but damage is quite rare I think.

Its for cars with stage 2 mods (new exhaust, decat and remap) and upwards TBH.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

A kit to spit flames,pmsl think we will leave that to the corsa's and saxo's :chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

:nervous:


asiasi said:


> A kit to spit flames,pmsl think we will leave that to the corsa's and saxo's :chuckle:


Surely the guy isn't serious?:flame::runaway:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

most tuned skylines will spit flames when ran hard, but as said cats need to be out. mine does it on up change sometimes & on over run


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Home Page

For those that want to turn a class act into a sows ear!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

lol, i also have a bee-r power builder fitted which produces some nice flames, bought it for RWYB launch's

excuse the drunken mates lol the bangs were deffining, look in the boot relfection near the end lol

YouTube - bee r skyline 2


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ricknick74 said:


> i was at a track day meeting at anglesy the other day and seen a few skylines with some sort of kits that throws flames out of the exhaust on gearchange does any one no how this is done also can they be bought for the r35 ? can it cause any damage ??


Are you sure it wasn't a Ferrari 458 going up in flames?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Saber - EDV | Dump Valve Simulator 

flamer kit and this would make for maximum awesomeness


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

asiasi said:


> A kit to spit flames,pmsl think we will leave that to the corsa's and saxo's :chuckle:


LOL :runaway:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

ricknick74 said:


> i was at a track day meeting at anglesy the other day and seen a few skylines with some sort of kits that throws flames out of the exhaust on gearchange does any one no how this is done also can they be bought for the r35 ? can it cause any damage ??


I use a pair of tiny little dragons, cute little things, got them for Christmas, but unfortunately they were not house trained  now they live in my exhaust pipes, If anyone gets too close, they breathe fire to ward them off.. :flame:

Remember though, a dragon is for life, not just for Christmas...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

ricknick74 said:


> i was at a track day meeting at anglesy the other day and seen a few skylines with some sort of kits that throws flames out of the exhaust on gearchange does any one no how this is done also can they be bought for the r35 ? can it cause any damage ??


not really suited for the 35, unless you wear burberry


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> not really suited for the 35, unless you wear burberry


or have a penchant for pasta bake and a self cut fringe. :chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

flames + chav = driving god !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I remember when BEUT was mapped by a "tuning" company who said that they keep the map rich to protect the engine and I was at Donington, going down the pit straight with stripped out Fezza which was being prepared for a race day, he was right up my chuff coming into Redgate and I changed down with a slight pause and the car kicked a 6 foot flame out the exhaust. I looked in my rear view mirror only to see the whites of his eyes as he back off!!! He thought I was going to fry him ! LOL


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Steve said:


> I remember when BEUT was mapped by a "tuning" company who said that they keep the map rich to protect the engine and I was at Donington, going down the pit straight with stripped out Fezza which was being prepared for a race day, he was right up my chuff coming into Redgate and I changed down with a slight pause and the car kicked a 6 foot flame out the exhaust. I looked in my rear view mirror only to see the whites of his eyes as he back off!!! He thought I was going to fry him ! LOL


Fezza Al Carbon


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

And ???? You can still be fried in Carbon !!!LOL


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

if you want to get the full effect try 8000rpm through the gears on a pitch black road.NICE:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> unless you wear burberry


That would be hella pimp status with the Seats of an R35 done up like that .

:thumbsup:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

R390LM said:


> That would be hella pimp status with the Seats of an R35 done up like that .
> 
> :thumbsup:


GIMP status more like! :chuckle:


----------



## TsuchiyaGTR (Jul 27, 2009)

I cant wait to get my de cat and down pipes! I want a sexy picture of the car and a 4 foot flame out the back


----------

